# Whistling Sound Coming From My Laptop



## lil_nudistgirl

I got my laptop back yesterday and this morning I was watching a movie when I was done, I took out the headphone and layed my laptop down and it started to make a loud whisling noise so I picked it up and it was find then I moved my hand over the input jack and the internal speakers and it did it again. It only does it when the volumn is turned up load using the internal speakers. Dosen't do it with headphones and only started to do that when I got it back, yesterday.


----------



## lil_nudistgirl

The problem was with my laptops internal speakers. I unpluged them from the motherboard for now until I get new speakers. I don't usually use my laptop's speaker, usually use headphones so it's not a big thing. Problem solved.


----------



## paratwa

Does your laptop have a microphone built in? Your problem sounds like when a microphone is getting feedback from speakers. If you have a mic, make sure it is turned off.

When you have headphones attached, the mic would not pick up the sound and would not give you feedback.


----------



## Shane

glad you fixed the problem anyway....you seem to have alot of problems lately with that laptop 

i would have probably threw it out the window by now


----------



## lil_nudistgirl

No, it dosen't have a built in Microphone. Something must've happened to it while it was at the repair shop.


----------

